# Verizon bill question-need answer before I snoop.



## cagedrat (Jan 12, 2014)

I got the password to my husbands My Verizon account. Before I log into it from my computer, is there any way he will know I looked at it. Will he get an alert of some kind that tells him it was logged into? from another computer? I would hate for him to get some sort of alert to his phone or email that I logged into his verizon account…

Thanks for the help.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Go to a computer at a public library or internet cafe to make sure


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

cagedrat said:


> I got the password to my husbands My Verizon account. Before I log into it from my computer, is there any way he will know I looked at it. Will he get an alert of some kind that tells him it was logged into? from another computer? I would hate for him to get some sort of alert to his phone or email that I logged into his verizon account…
> 
> Thanks for the help.


If you have a valid password and log in, I don't think they send any kind of notice. I mean hundreds of thousands log in on a daily basis to read there bills. That's a lot of unneeded notices.

There may be a place on the home page, or a drop down menu, that lists the last time you logged on.

Google the Verizon's home page. Look at screen shots of it, or actually Google the question "Does Verizon keep track/show logon dates"

Then clear your PC's internet history before you log out, so you husband can't see what you were looking for.


----------



## cagedrat (Jan 12, 2014)

Ugggg. I got so excited that I had his Verizon and Google password and sign-in. Apparently he has changed them I am running into dead-ends everywhere. Obviously he does not want me seeing his business...


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I have Verizon. I've logged in from multiple computers and I've never seen a notice that another login happened.

If someone tries to log in repeatedly and gets locked out that will give him a notification.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

VAR
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Key logger and does he have an iPhone?


----------



## cagedrat (Jan 12, 2014)

If you haven't been following my threads…longtime snooping of a very private husband. So far, he has been good at blocking me VAR currently in use and yes, he has iPhone. iPhone locator has led me to his being places he shouldn't be…trying to confirm some other suspicions but have not been able to gain access to phone records. I thought I had it, but he changed his passwords…I am working against someone who I think knows I am on to him. This is sucky.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

No, it definitely does not alert anyone when you sign in to Verizon. We have that. But, what I don't understand is, do you have a different cell phone plan than your husband? I mean, maybe that's not so crazy, but I always thought many married couples eventually got on the same plan. My husband and I both have Verizon so naturally his cell phone bills are essentially mine, or "ours" I guess. So we have one Verizon account.


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

cagedrat said:


> If you haven't been following my threads…longtime snooping of a very private husband. So far, he has been good at blocking me VAR currently in use and yes, he has iPhone. iPhone locator has led me to his being places he shouldn't be…trying to confirm some other suspicions but have not been able to gain access to phone records. I thought I had it, but he changed his passwords…I am working against someone who I think knows I am on to him. This is sucky.


iPhone is good. Do you know his Apple ID and password (that he uses for his iTunes library)? With that , we can get his texts (including deleted), his internet usage, his Instagram and Facebook usage.


----------



## cagedrat (Jan 12, 2014)

Our phones go through my husbands business. The office manager receives the bill. I can look up my phone but the other phones on our account do not show up for anybody other than the office manager. So we do share an account, but since it is a business account, the other phones' activities are not visible on my login.
I do not know his login info for iTunes. He has his own password on our cloud account. He has turned off sharing with our cloud, on his phone. He obviously knows his way around privacy settings on his electronics. We share an email address, but private email addresses are easy enough to have-and hide.


----------



## cagedrat (Jan 12, 2014)

I really want to put a key logger on but am scared to death he will figure out its on there somehow. Is it REALLY invisible???? He has a MacBook Pro.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

cagedrat said:


> I really want to put a key logger on but am scared to death he will figure out its on there somehow. Is it REALLY invisible???? He has a MacBook Pro.


I've not read any of your other threads, but it seems to me that he's been at this for over a year.

If so, what's your goal here? Do you think if you get some hard evidence, he's going to stop what he's been doing?

I ask because it seems to me like he's been long gone for a while. He's living two lives right now. Do you think that if he knows you have proof of what he's doing, he's going to stop?

I venture to guess no. You've been at this for a while with out any results. He obviously knows that you're actively trying to get evidence. Why not just cut to the chase and have him served?

You shouldn't have to live like this. Why would you even want to?


----------



## cagedrat (Jan 12, 2014)

I think its part of my process. I was inches away from serving him with papers a month ago. WE had a talk…it didn't go well. But I haven't been able to bring myself to the place where I can just end it all yet. I am trying to get there, but my kids have a father in the house and for some reason, that part is something I haven't been able to let go of yet. I'm in counseling, since he won't go with me, and trying to get my head on straight with where this marriage is at. I see all sorts of red flags, all kinds of bad issues, and I know I don't want this unhealthy marriage. As soon as I try to deal with him face to face on our issues, I walk away second guessing it all. He is good at "putting me in my place", even though truly I believe that I know what needs to happen. I'm trying hard to get on a solid emotional footing to get where I know I need to be. It is easier to tell myself I need to end it all then it is to do. I guess catching him redhanded makes me feel like it will be easier to keep him from manipulating me into thinking "it is all in my head," like he has continually tried to do.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds like a PI might be needed in this case


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

It's illegal to look into info on a business account. I would stay away from doing that.
But what are you really looking for? A smoking gun? You know your marriage is basically over. All you are doing now is driving yourself mad.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I haven't gone back to read any of your older posts, so I apologize.

Being secret about passwords on phones, email, computer, etc, all red flags. Especially if he keeps changing them. Have you DEMANDED he immediately turn over his phone for inspection? I have no problem asking my wife for her phone, and mine is available to her if she ever asked. Ask him for his phone. His reaction give you all the evidence you will need.

EDIT: to answer your original question: No. I log into our Verizon bill from different computers, devices, heck different cities/states (I travel). My wife has never gotten notification that someone is logging in.


----------

